# Lost - series 4



## joustmaster (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/james-hibberd/2007/12/abcs_new_lost_trailer.php

its on in a month

(1st prize for first poster who says its gone rubbish and is to far fetched and that they stopped watching in series 2 - 2nd prize for pointing out that instead of ending it in a good way, at an appropriate time, they will drag it on for years sucking up a much money as possible.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2007)

The third season was pretty good, made up for the rather lame season two...really hope they end it soon because it actually can't go on much further without becoming a complete joke.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 31, 2007)

I liked everything about season 3 except the ending


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 31, 2007)

i heard the contract was for SIX series  

like a mug ill probably watch them all, hoping for a return to form and some 'closure'.... despite knowing deep down that theyll do a 'the prisoner' on us.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 31, 2007)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> i heard the contract was for SIX series
> 
> like a mug ill probably watch them all, hoping for a return to form and some 'closure'.... despite knowing deep down that theyll do a 'the prisoner' on us.



or northern exposure


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2007)

Or Sopranos...


----------



## The Groke (Dec 31, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> 1st prize for first poster who says its gone rubbish and is to far fetched and that they stopped watching in series 2 - 2nd prize for pointing out that instead of ending it in a good way, at an appropriate time, they will drag it on for years sucking up a much money as possible.



This.


Except for the correction that it has _always_ been rubbish, but it took me watching all of series one to realise it and come to my senses.

Fortunately I wasn't compelled to waste any more time on it after that.


What's my prize?


In fact, thinking about it, I reckon Lost was one of the single biggest contributing factors towards me watching so little TV in general these days - especially American drama series which perhaps I would have sat through previously.

Thank you Lost for being so awful that you broke TV's hypnotic hold over me.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 31, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> This.
> 
> 
> Except for the correction that it has _always_ been rubbish, but it took me watching all of series one to realise it and come to my senses.
> ...



perhaps it is.. but if thats the case i'm not willing to admit it to my self. the urge to know whats happening is far to strong. Not sure if i can last to eries 6 though. espeially if the fat big haired one wakes upp and its all just a dream.

and your prize is - strangely - this


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2007)

Can take it or leave it - watched S3 in 3 big, multi-ep chunks and like many contemporary TV dramas it seems to work better viewed in that way, cos you get to see how the story arcs develop over a few eps. Still think it's pretty decent stuff when it's good...


----------



## oddworld (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought Series 3 was ace , it started to piece everything together.

I am a fan for sure.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 31, 2007)

good programme watchable on several levels.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2007)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> good programme watchable on several levels.



Yeah, when it's good it's really good...it's a strange TV artefact I reckon...one of the first to have a really open story/anything can happen approach, and one of the first to bring the 'TV show as book chapter' format, where you don't necessarily have single-story eps, rather the continuation of several longer story arcs...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 31, 2007)

i like the philosophy angle to it all, even though i could do with watching some of it again as I wasn't paying so much attention the first time round.


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm an addict I'm afraid 

Yep.....one of those saddo's who discusses theories and spoilers with other saddo's on the net haha


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2007)

Me too. I love it even though it's very frustrating at times.  It's a bit "GET TO THE FUCKING POINT"... But that's true with most US TV to some extent IMVHO.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 31, 2007)

its the 15min of recap that gets to me


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 31, 2007)

I was close to ditching it until the season three finale aired. I'm hooked again now...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 31, 2007)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> i heard the contract was for SIX series



It is, but series 4, 5 and 6 will be shorter than the first three so they're only doing another 40-odd episodes. Good move I reckon, setting a definite endpoint  and making the seasons shorter so hopefully there'll be less of the filler episodes that plagued the first half of series three.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 31, 2007)

I could never watch Lost week by week on TV. Like Kyser I need to watch it in huge chunks or it drives me mad. 

I'll have to wait a few months after season 4 starts....


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 31, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I liked everything about season 3 except the ending



How you know this already ?

down time of LOST I watch heroes on bbc2 but didn't have enough hocks as LOST


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 31, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> its on in a month


Don't get too excited! Because of the writer's strike they only managed to do 8 episodes, and apparently that's it for the 4th season!

http://community.channel4.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/4290090682/m/9710065639


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 1, 2008)

http://www.flyoceanicair.com/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 1, 2008)

Has series 3 been shown on C4 yet? I've only seen the first 2 series...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 1, 2008)

C4 no longer show it. Sky got series 3.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 1, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> C4 no longer show it. Sky got series 3.


Ah.  Bugger


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Yeah, when it's good it's really good...it's a strange TV artefact I reckon...one of the first to have a really open story/anything can happen approach, and one of the first to bring the 'TV show as book chapter' format, where you don't necessarily have single-story eps, rather the continuation of several longer story arcs...



One of the first after B5...


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 7, 2008)

can some one remind me what happened at the end of series 3? i can't remember much at all


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 8, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> One of the first after B5...



Like most B5 fans I try to keep myself hidden, ninja-like...plus of course I'm a heretical B% & Trek fan...hell, like DC I even enjoy the odd Andromeda...


----------



## Santino (Jan 8, 2008)

Towards the end Deep Space Nine went quite chapter-y as well. Not to mention an awful lot of UK television in the olden days, like 'Tinker, Tailor' and 'I, Claudius'.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 8, 2008)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Towards the end Deep Space Nine went quite chapter-y as well. Not to mention an awful lot of UK television in the olden days, like 'Tinker, Tailor' and 'I, Claudius'.



Have you watched the re-runs of the Le Carré adaptations? Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2008)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> can some one remind me what happened at the end of series 3? i can't remember much at all





Spoiler: Lost series 3 ending



Our fearless pals kill off loads of the others on the beach and make radio contact with a boat offshore which promises to come and get them. Charlie gets killed turning off the others' radio jamming signal in the underwater station. We see Jack and Kate meet up in the real world after returning from the island and Jack says he wants to go back there.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 8, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Lost series 3 ending
> 
> 
> 
> Our fearless pals kill off loads of the others on the beach and make radio contact with a boat offshore which promises to come and get them. Charlie gets killed turning off the others' radio jamming signal in the underwater station. We see Jack and Kate meet up in the real world after returning from the island and Jack says he wants to go back there.



ace. that saved me about 2 hours of watching.

what was going on with locke? was he dead


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2008)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> ace. that saved me about 2 hours of watching.
> 
> what was going on with locke? was he dead





Spoiler: what was going on with Locke



No, he shows up again at the end pleading with Jack not to radio for help from the ship but Jack ignores him



Thankyou for giving me another excuse to use that spoiler thingy btw


----------



## selamlar (Jan 8, 2008)

It didn't work!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2008)

selamlar said:
			
		

> It didn't work!



Fixed


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 8, 2008)

now with demonoid gone were going to be the best place to get eps.
and a non I have to sell my kidney to get an account!

thank u


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 8, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> now with demonoid gone were going to be the best place to get eps.
> and a non I have to sell my kidney to get an account!



loads of free non member places to stream them from. like movieforumz.com alluc.org

and thepiratebay.org will have your torrents on it i guess.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 9, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> now with demonoid gone were going to be the best place to get eps.
> and a non I have to sell my kidney to get an account!
> 
> thank u



What are you talking about? Just go on eztv.it or tpb or isohunt...you just have to wait a little bit longer is all...


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Jan 9, 2008)

I get mine from isohunt...always really fast downloads and good quality and usually up within minutes of the end of the episode on ABC


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2008)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> hell, like DC I even enjoy the odd Andromeda...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> now with demonoid gone were going to be the best place to get eps.
> and a non I have to sell my kidney to get an account!
> 
> thank u



I got all the last series of Heroes from isohunt.  Lost should be up there too, I would imagine.

Is it just me, or has the quality of torrents on isohunt improved a bit since the demise of demonoid?


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Jan 9, 2008)

I noticed that too RD. I always look out for the ones with "aXXo" in the name, I have no idea what it means but they are always good quality lol


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 9, 2008)

that the user name of the ripper, he/she only does dvd rips no crap cam jobs


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Jan 9, 2008)

ah I see!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 9, 2008)

the season premier is going to be 2 hours long


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 9, 2008)

I stopped watching it after the first mini-season of six episodes on Sky.

I didn't get back into it after the long break and Sunday night at 10pm really isn't the best time for it.  You need something more fluffy for the end of the weekend.


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Jan 9, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> the season premier is going to be 2 hours long



I know we cant wait!

Phones turned off, weed, drinks and munchies to hand, its gonna be fab


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2008)

new trailer 

http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/james-hibberd/2007/12/abcs_new_lost_trailer.php


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lock going to save the day


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 11, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> new trailer
> 
> http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/james-hibberd/2007/12/abcs_new_lost_trailer.php



thats what i posted in the OP
ha

i watched the last two episodes of series 3 last night.
i remember whats happening now


----------



## Chilliconcarne (Jan 11, 2008)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> thats what i posted in the OP
> ha
> 
> i watched the last two episodes of series 3 last night.
> i remember whats happening now



we're watching the whole season again...for like the 5th time now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2008)

eta my apologies , i was led to believe that my link was a lil bit longer but alas no ......


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2008)

also i lied about the 2 hr premier , it now emerges that the first hour is actually a recap episode.......

no doubt all the spoilers i read are false too


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 22, 2008)

O fuck it did thinks it start last night 21th.


*Thursday nights starting Jan. 31*  10 days


----------



## Sunray (Jan 27, 2008)

It looks like its being shown here and the US pretty much at the same time.  

Sky clearly want to avoid the download brigade who pass it on to their addicted mates.

I am looking forward to this, the last few were excellent and the end of s3 was great writing. 



Spoiler: Me wondering still about something in that last ep



I'm still wondering who's funeral it was that Jack attended by himself.  Who do they all dislike so much that nobody went apart from Jack?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2008)

Sunray said:


> It looks like its being shown here and the US pretty much at the same time.
> 
> Sky clearly want to avoid the download brigade who pass it on to their addicted mates.
> 
> ...



I doubt they'll let that one slip anytime soon.



Spoiler: my best guess



It was Ben's funeral


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 27, 2008)

http://eztv.nl is the best place to get them


----------



## Sunray (Jan 27, 2008)

I can guarantee that even on Pirate Bay there will be >30000 people on this torrent.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 27, 2008)

www.wehavetogoback.com gives an 8 minutes summary of series 1-3


----------



## innit (Jan 30, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> I doubt they'll let that one slip anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I reckon



Spoiler: ,



Sawyer 



Starts on Sky1 on Sunday, I'm actually a bit excited


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2008)

michaels


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2008)

innit said:


> Nah I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not so sure because what's her name said she had to get back to someone when she met the doctor dood at the airport in the last ep of S3...


----------



## innit (Jan 30, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm not so sure because what's her name said she had to get back to someone when she met the doctor dood at the airport in the last ep of S3...



Nah we reckon that is



Spoiler: Spoiler



A baby / child


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2008)

innit said:


> Nah we reckon that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could be the fat cunt.


----------



## innit (Jan 30, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It could be the fat cunt.



I can't think who that is


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2008)

innit said:


> I can't think who that is



The lottery winner.


----------



## innit (Jan 30, 2008)

You mean the honey monster... he's not a cunt though, think that must be why I got confused


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It could be the fat cunt.



Hurley.

Leave the fat guy alone


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 31, 2008)

innit said:


> Nah I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, that's what they want you to think


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 31, 2008)

Spoiler: whos dead



I've just caught up on the end of season 3. I had thought that the person in the coffin might be Ben. Don't think it is Sawyer, when Kate meets Jack and says she she needs to get back as he will be waiting, I think she means back to Sawyer


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2008)

Spoiler:  not the plot



Ello ello, someone from the wire has turned up in lost


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2008)

What?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2008)

32.3% DL Come on


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> What?



Tis true, I'm not saying who though


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't even understand what you mean 

Has Lost Series 4 been shown in the States? Are you hinting at a spoiler of some kind? Do I need to try and remember what "the wire" might be? Do I need to stay out of this thread from now on?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Please use the spoiler code


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> Please use the spoiler code



Sorry, didn't know this was a spoiler-free thread. Have modified my earlier post to include one of those snazzy wee spoiler boxes


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 1, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Sorry, didn't know this was a spoiler-free thread. Have modified my earlier post to include one of those snazzy wee spoiler boxes



Oh gosh, and I didn't know it wasn't!

You haven't spoiled anything for me, though, because I simply didn't understand what you were saying.

I think I will just stay away from here. I really don't want to be spoiled on this one!


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 1, 2008)

Gah.  Just as frustrating as all the other seasons...

Mind you, what did I expect, eh?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2008)

^  A


----------



## madamv (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooh, tonight, tonight, tonight.........


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 3, 2008)

My brother has gone away to Nepal for 6 weeks and I get to watch Lost on his 38" tv


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2008)

Good start


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm a bit meh about it, but will no doubt watch it again. Last series I wasn't bothered if I missed the odd episode, although I was glad when I did watch one. It picked up towards the end, that's for sure.

Still mourning over Charlie, even though he was one of the most annoying people in the programme and probably should have died when he got hanged that time (I also think Claire should have swum down there with him and sacrificed herself for the greater good - but that's just me).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2008)

sneak peak at epi 2

ed: spoiler alert!


----------



## madzone (Feb 3, 2008)

Fucking forgot it was on 

I can't see when it's repeated


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2008)

Cedric Daniels


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cedric Daniels



Init, looks like he'll be a proper recurring character too


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 4, 2008)

Was there a 1 hour Ep00 for S4 (i.e. a précis of S3)? Can't be arsed to watch the last 6 eps of S3...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2008)

there is on torrent


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 4, 2008)

Coolio, will dl that this evening...


----------



## innit (Feb 4, 2008)

madzone said:


> Fucking forgot it was on
> 
> I can't see when it's repeated



Tonight, 10pm, Sky 2


----------



## madzone (Feb 4, 2008)

innit said:


> Tonight, 10pm, Sky 2


Aces


----------



## Augie March (Feb 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cedric Daniels



So cool seeing him pop up. I think...



Spoiler



...he might be a replacement for Richard Alpert, as I don't think the actor that played him is coming back to the show.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 4, 2008)

It's back on! 

Watched ep00 (recap) and the first last night, loved it. Here's a good article on this series:

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20174762,00.html

(I'm not too bothered that its only 8 episodes as I still have most of series 1 and all the other series of The Wire to watch  and I've given up on Lost ever explaining anything).


----------



## innit (Feb 4, 2008)

What?  It's only 8 episodes?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 4, 2008)

That's for the best I think.  There should be far less filler.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 4, 2008)

innit said:


> What?  It's only 8 episodes?


Aye writer's strike hit part way through. There were gonna be 3 16-episode series but now it'll just be one of 8 and two the usual length


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually, when can we discuss spoilers of each episode? I down load it so watch it on fridays


----------



## madzone (Feb 4, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Actually, when can we discuss spoilers of each episode? I down load it so watch it on fridays


Use the spoiler code


----------



## Augie March (Feb 4, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Aye writer's strike hit part way through. There were gonna be 3 16-episode series but now it'll just be one of 8 and two the usual length



Ah shit. I didn't know this. 

I suppose on the plus side it'll force them to explain things a bit sooner in this series.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Actually, when can we discuss spoilers of each episode? I down load it so watch it on fridays



Use the spoiler code!


----------



## innit (Feb 4, 2008)

so who do we think the "6" will be?

obv we know the first three, but I'm very excited about knowing who the rest will be.

Juliet seems pretty smart and also very determined to get out of there.
Desmond deserves a chance at happiness with Penny 

But I feel like I am being disloyal to the original crew so I'm also going to root for Sawyer (even though he's orrible) and Sayid.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 4, 2008)

But neither Juliet nor Desmond were on the flight, so it couldn't be either of them.


----------



## innit (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh.  Yeah, good point.  In that case I only want 5 of them to escape as I am a bit fatigued with most of the original line up!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I reckon it'll also be Jin and Sun and maybe Sayid.

Aw shit, I don't know, I made that up off the top of my head.

I liked the ep though.

I do hope Daniels is in it more.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2008)

> so who do we think the "6" will be?



maybe the Dog is one (Vincent)


----------



## Augie March (Feb 6, 2008)

innit said:


> so who do we think the "6" will be?



Well, Starbuck's gotta be one of them, maybe Apoll... oh, hang on! Wrong thread!


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, there's a strong rumour on the Lost Forum that the guy in the rocking chair is in fact 



Spoiler



Christian (Jack's father)


, and they have a pretty clear screen grab showing his face. But all I can see in the scene is a black blur of the outline of a man. Anybody here shed any light on it??


----------



## madamv (Feb 6, 2008)

which lost forum?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Ok, there's a strong rumour on the Lost Forum that the guy in the rocking chair is in fact





Spoiler



I think it is him (or was at that time - whether he's Jacob though is still debatable), Lostpedia say it's Christian (who's also Claire's father too).


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is him (or was at that time - whether he's Jacob though is still debatable), Lostpedia say it's Christian (who's also Claire's father too).


Yea the actor that plays him is also in the credits as a guest star for that episode...


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

madamv said:


> which lost forum?


THE Lost Forum!

www.lost-forum.com


----------



## madamv (Feb 6, 2008)

I've had a quick look at some forums....   Bloody hell!  And I thought us urbanites were freaks!

Anyhooo,   on the poster for lost season 4 there is a sunbeam shining on six...   and LA skyline reflected in the water..


----------



## madamv (Feb 6, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> THE Lost Forum!
> 
> www.lost-forum.com



Ta...   I found that one amongst the others!...  So much to read, I gave up looking for the screen grab you quoted.


----------



## Santino (Feb 6, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Yea the actor that plays him is also in the credits as a guest star for that episode...


But so was the guy who plays Michael.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

Alex B said:


> But so was the guy who plays Michael.





Spoiler



The eye at the window is supposed to have been his...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn, one new episode and I'm obsessed with it again...


----------



## Augie March (Feb 6, 2008)

Alex B said:


> But so was the guy who plays Michael.



But he's a confirmed regular in the show again now, even if he's not in an episode he'll be credited. The other actor is just a guest star. Since he appeared nowhere else in that episode and given the fact that it did look a hell of a lot like him, I'd say that it's almost certainly him. Question is...



Spoiler



...who's the guy who popped up in the eyehole? I think it might've benn Locke.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

Alex B said:


> But so was the guy who plays Michael.


Yea that argument got played out on Lost Forum too. Apparently guest stars are only credited for episodes in which they appear, whereas regular stars, which he is classed as, get credited in all episodes regardless of whether they actually appear


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

madamv said:


> Ta...   I found that one amongst the others!...  So much to read, I gave up looking for the screen grab you quoted.





Spoiler












Altho I am pretty dubious about this picture as all I can see is similar to this...



Spoiler


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesting - looks identical other than the lack of face - could be the lossy DivXing has reduced all the low colours to black (and the pic above was lightened from a better copy).


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Interesting - looks identical other than the lack of face - could be the lossy DivXing has reduced all the low colours to black (and the pic above was lightened from a better copy).


Yea the first picture has been Photoshopped to make it brighter to show the face up better (apparantley). However, the screen grabs from lost-media.com also have the face blacked out and I've tried to put that through Photoshop and it doesn't show any features of the face up. That's why I was suspicious the first picture is a hoax...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

I suppose the trick might be to download a HD version of the eppy and see if that contains better info.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Yea that argument got played out on Lost Forum too. Apparently guest stars are only credited for episodes in which they appear, whereas regular stars, which he is classed as, get credited in all episodes regardless of whether they actually appear


Saying that, I've just checked out IMDB (which might admittedly not be accurate) they list "Michael" and "xxxxxxxx" as being in 401, but don't list either as being in the final two episodes of season 3...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

Did anyone see the interview with one of the authors, he alludes to the maybe fact that one or more of the flashbacks in the last episode of Series 2 were actually flashforwards.... hmmm


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 6, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Did anyone see the interview with one of the authors, he alludes to the maybe fact that one or more of the flashbacks in the last episode of Series 2 were actually flashforwards.... hmmm


No you got a link?!


----------



## madamv (Feb 6, 2008)

God!   Thanks for posting those CyberRose

I have just wasted my entire morning surfing lost stuff and re watching that last three episodes of series 3.

Bloody hell, am going to have to run round like mad thing now, hoovering, washing and ironing and cooking meatballs.

:


----------



## Augie March (Feb 6, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Did anyone see the interview with one of the authors, he alludes to the maybe fact that one or more of the flashbacks in the last episode of Series 2 were actually flashforwards.... hmmm





Not sure about that. The only flashbacks I could think of that _might_ work, is maybe Desmond's in the last episode. Still, wouldn't make a lot of sense though.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

I think they're saying that Penny finding them could have been a flashforward (to when Charlie breaks the signal supression) and not because of Desmond turning the key.... in which case Charlie talking to Penny may have been the first time she knew Desmond was alive... maybe... who fucking knows eh!? (or maybe _some_ of Desmond's were flashforwards).


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> No you got a link?!



It was on Lostpedia somewhere but I can't find it today. I think maybe in the theories of the final episode of series 3. I'm much busier at work today than I was yesterday .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 8, 2008)

Good episode.



Spoiler



Because I have a man on their boat


----------



## madamv (Feb 8, 2008)

Uh?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Good episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my favourite end-of-episode cliffhangers so far. Lost has clearly not yet dealt it's last 'wtf?' card.

That epsiode was way better than last weeks


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 8, 2008)

madamv said:


> Uh?



Episode 2.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 8, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> One of my favourite end-of-episode cliffhangers so far. Lost has clearly not yet dealt it's last 'wtf?' card.
> 
> That epsiode was way better than last weeks



Indeed.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 8, 2008)

*goes downloading*


----------



## madamv (Feb 8, 2008)

just watched!!!!   omg!!

Structaural - dont need to download as you can watch as you go at watch lost online  or something to that effect....

Waaaahoooooooooooooo

late for picking bubs up from school now


----------



## yardbird (Feb 8, 2008)

Watching it now in v good quality streaming - about half way through


----------



## Structaural (Feb 8, 2008)

I won't work for me - says Americans only...


----------



## yardbird (Feb 8, 2008)

Structaural said:


> I won't work for me - says Americans only...



Go to  http:/www.ovguide.com/  then pick. I'm on Project free tv and watching a Divx stream.

and on u75
multitasking already


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 8, 2008)

www.youku.com should have it up soon


----------



## Structaural (Feb 8, 2008)

yardbird said:


> Go to  http:/www.ovguide.com/  then pick. I'm on Project free tv and watching a Divx stream.
> 
> and on u75
> multitasking already



fuggin' cool - I'm watching Lost at work!

cheers


----------



## Structaural (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh man, what an episode!


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 8, 2008)

Really good episode... Let's hope it keeps up like this!


----------



## yardbird (Feb 8, 2008)

that were ace!
I'm stranded at home with a foot in an airboot for weeks - might have to watch everything all the way from episode 1/1.


Sad huh?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 8, 2008)

Loved it !


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 8, 2008)

That episode was so good I rated it "OMG the BEST Lost episode ever!" on Lost-Forum!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Spoiler: Kate FFS



Fucking hell didn't take long for her to spill her guts _It was John Lock he did it_. GRASS GRASS






Spoiler: question



What was that Hoover type thing how did it show were the money was?



next come on


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 9, 2008)

It was ghostbuster equipment.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 9, 2008)

Cracking episode. Loved the little exchange at the end between...



Spoiler



Locke and Ben: 

Ben: "I have answers."
Locke: "What's the monster?  
Ben: "What?" 
Locke:"The black smoke! What is it?"
Ben: "I don't know." 

Couldn't help feeling the writers were having a bit of fun with that one.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It was ghostbuster equipment.



con man with hoover


----------



## Augie March (Feb 9, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> con man with hoover



Doubt it. It was only him in that room, why would he be faking it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 9, 2008)

Doubt that, the episode clearly showed him experiencing some form of supernatural experience.  Furthermore, he was able to deduce that jack and kate didn't do it, ahving previously been about to shoot them.


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 9, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It was ghostbuster equipment.




```
i reckon it was michaels ghoost that got busted
```


----------



## madamv (Feb 10, 2008)

How does one do that spoiler code stuff?? 



Spoiler



cant remember what the tall thin bloke wanted from Hurley?   He seems to be in charge in real time doesnt he?



sorry - that didnt work


----------



## Augie March (Feb 10, 2008)

madamv said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cant remember what the tall thin bloke wanted from Hurley?   He seems to be in charge in real time doesnt he?



Matthew Abaddon (aka Daniels off The Wire)? He wanted to know if the 'others' were still alive.

No need for spoilers, this was last weeks episode.


----------



## madamv (Feb 11, 2008)

Not from Sky one it wasnt.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2008)

look what ive found!!!

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2008-02-11-strike-production_N.htm

down the bottom it says that the strike could be over today and if so we are going to get another 5 episodes this season!!

fingers crossed


----------



## Augie March (Feb 12, 2008)

madamv said:


> Not from Sky one it wasnt.....



Wasn't it? Sorry then, I thought you were referring to the first episode in your spoiler.


----------



## innit (Feb 12, 2008)

Sky 1 is only a few days behind afaict, I thought she was referring to the 1st episode too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2008)

it gets shown in the US on Thursday evening , then on Sky on Sunday evening , and in Ireland we get to see it on Monday on normal telly , dont know bout the rest of the world tho


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jack's drug - Oxycodone in the last Episode S03 jack was raiding the hospital for 
Oxycodone, 

I make a note of name, just looked on wiki what it do, is it an AD?

----
thank you


----------



## madamv (Feb 12, 2008)

Drugs.com said:
			
		

> Oxycodone is in a group of drugs called narcotic pain relievers. It is similar to morphine.
> 
> Oxycodone is used to treat moderate to severe pain. The extended-release form of this medication is for around-the-clock treatment of pain. Oxycodone is not for treating pain just after a surgery unless you were already taking oxycodone before the surgery.
> 
> Oxycodone may be habit-forming and should be used only by the person it was prescribed for.



S'awright Augue - no sweats...   Gonna go and re watch that ep now..


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 12, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Except for the correction that it has _always_ been rubbish, but it took me watching all of series one to realise it and come to my senses.
> 
> Fortunately I wasn't compelled to waste any more time on it after that.


I was just wondering why I hadnt seen series 3 and you reminded me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2008)

Another good'un... This series is decent so far.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2008)

I still can't see how they're going to drag this out for another three series, unless the current flash forwards (got that's an awful phrase isn't it?) are showing a time before the actual endpoint of the whole thing, which is my new theory.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 15, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> I still can't see how they're going to drag this out for another three series, unless the current flash forwards (got that's an awful phrase isn't it?) are showing a time before the actual endpoint of the whole thing, which is my new theory.



are they? 3 series? *gives up*






*downloads latest episode*


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Questions then Spoiler 



Spoiler:   Sayid | Back in the real world | Sayid Boss Questions 



Was Sayid an Other all the time, I don't remember him on the plane.
or is Ben his new boss

So there going to be other characters back in real world not part of the Oceanic 6

*Oceanic 6*
Hugo
Kate
Sayid
Jack 
Two space left 
Is Charlie one of them


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 16, 2008)

best episode yet.MENTAL,MENTAL,MENTAL!


----------



## Structaural (Feb 18, 2008)

They deleted a scene from that episode that someone saw in a pre-release:

http://www.docarzt.com/lost-news/lost-403-the-economist-a-delet.php


----------



## madamv (Feb 18, 2008)

It was a great ep.

If only to see Sayid in a suit and nekkidness 

Also, Ben as bossman oooohhh     And there is obviously some kind of time slip stuff,  which explains to me why Jack leaned over the coffin and muttered 'I am not dead'.  

Phew, love, love, love it!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 18, 2008)

HU 

I rewatch I know I know the helicopter pilot He played the slow bloke in The Lawnmower Man


----------



## Santino (Feb 18, 2008)

I reckon the timeline looks like this:

original flashbacks >>> series 1 >>> series 2 >>> series 3 >>> series 4 main bits >>> series 4 flash forwards >>> series 5 >>> series 6

or something. The Series 5 flashbacks will maybe deal with what's happened on the island while Jack and Kate and the rest have been 'home', assuming that the series deals with Jack returning to the island.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 19, 2008)

Blimey. They're certainly throwing out all the stops with the show now aren't they? What. An. Ending. 



Spoiler



So, what's up with the 31 minute delay between that payload arriving from ship to the island? If it's some kind of a time delay, why doesn't it affect the radio transmissions between the two.


----------



## madamv (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, thats what I thought.  I guess it may only relate to actual matter.



Spoiler



Also did you notice that Sayids target complained on her phone that he was supposed to call her 30 mins previous?   I wonder if that was coinkeedink?


----------



## Augie March (Feb 20, 2008)

There's a pretty good theory here that could explain a fair bit of the strange time shifts that seem to occur in the show. 

Also, anyone else think that there could be a possibility that Michael and/or Walt are maybe one or two of the Oceanic 6?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> Questions then Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Have you considered



Maybe Ben has pretended he was on the flight. Seeing as he is the other islander we have seen back in the real world.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2008)

nope i think Michael is



Spoiler



the spy on the freighter


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 20, 2008)

You lot are paying far too much attention. If they do ever come up with some explanation for everything (healing powers, vanishing huts, ghosts, dying pregnant women, monsters, polar bears, time shifts and a big fuck off magnet in a bunker amongst other things) and it actually makes sense it will be a miracle


----------



## Structaural (Feb 20, 2008)

Augie March said:


> There's a pretty good theory here that could explain a fair bit of the strange time shifts that seem to occur in the show.
> 
> Also, anyone else think that there could be a possibility that Michael and/or Walt are maybe one or two of the Oceanic 6?





Spoiler: I was thinking..



That the time difference of half and hour happens on the 'correct' bearing (the freighter is on the correct bearing from the island), but if you fly without that correct bearing then you'll end up with an even more massive time difference - like maybe years...


----------



## Augie March (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm... there's some interesting cast lists popping up on Imdb for some of the future episodes.

The Constant has Penny and Charles Widmore in it (so sounds like another Desmond episode ) But the next episode, The Other Woman, has Godwin, Tom and Ethan all credited for it!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2008)

the other woman is......


Spoiler: ..



juliette centric and a flashback to just after the survivors crash on the island


----------



## madamv (Feb 20, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Spoiler: I was thinking..
> 
> 
> 
> That the time difference of half and hour happens on the 'correct' bearing (the freighter is on the correct bearing from the island), but if you fly without that correct bearing then you'll end up with an even more massive time difference - like maybe years...



Oooohhhhh.......

 and there is the thoughts on the Lost forum that Michael was in the coffin, in the last ep of series 3 and that Walt would never leave the island because he is too special.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 20, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> You lot are paying far too much attention. If they do ever come up with some explanation for everything (healing powers, vanishing huts, ghosts, dying pregnant women, monsters, polar bears, time shifts and a big fuck off magnet in a bunker amongst other things) and it actually makes sense it will be a miracle



The writers have even said that a lot of things won't be explained...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 20, 2008)

Structaural said:


> The writers have even said that a lot of things won't be explained...



That doesn't surprise me, but I still hold out some hope for a general explanation as to why there are so many inexplicable things going on, although even that would be quite something. Particularly given that large parts of seasons two and three felt suspiciously like the writers were making it all up as they went along, in fact I think the producers have admitted as much already


----------



## Augie March (Feb 21, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> That doesn't surprise me, but I still hold out some hope for a general explanation as to why there are so many inexplicable things going on, although even that would be quite something. Particularly given that large parts of seasons two and three felt suspiciously like the writers were making it all up as they went along, in fact I think the producers have admitted as much already



It's coming together a lot better now they have an end in sight and less episodes each season. The first 3 episodes this year, in particular, have been some of the best they've done so far IMO.

I think the change from flashbacks to flash-forwards have freed up the writing in the show. Towards the end of season 3 I felt some of the back-stories were starting to feel really forced and contrived. Now they have a bit of freedom to go town with the characters, as seen with the last episode with Sayid.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 21, 2008)

I like the Bondy feel of the future Sayeed


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2008)

Reading the thread on RT sounds like e04 is another great one.  Can't find it yet though


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 22, 2008)

Lost.S04E04.REPACK.HDTV.XviD-0TV

is the one you want 

watching it now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Lost.S04E04.REPACK.HDTV.XviD-0TV
> 
> is the one you want
> 
> watching it now




your verdict ?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 22, 2008)

in work, so watching 10 15 mintues when i can... 

but so far soo good, all locke action so far...  i like him


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2008)

Good episode


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2008)

Good episode, I saw the ending coming though 



Spoiler



I suppose we can assume Claire doesn't get off the island then?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 22, 2008)

So why 3.2 million and not 3.1 or 3.3 ? 

And why are people using the spoiler code when this is clearly about the on-going series ?


----------



## madamv (Feb 23, 2008)

Because the ep doesnt go out on Sky until Sunday nights....

Being polite really...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2008)

> Being polite really


 

was ok, this ep abit slow in places. 



Spoiler: Lock :) 



Lock put this in your mouth & keep it shut


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 23, 2008)

BlackSpecs said:


> And why are people using the spoiler code when this is clearly about the on-going series ?



It's fun. Also, the thread title doesn't have **SPOILERS** in it so some poor person might stumble in by mistake and have a minor plot point revealed to them, thus ruining their week completely


----------



## madamv (Feb 24, 2008)

Oooh  good ep.  This series is really digging deep.  

So I guess the last ep of series 3 where Jack wants to go back, is some further flash forward because he seemed quite straight and planted in tonights ep.

But why the 3.2 mil?  Was that a reference between Ben and Miles to the time delay?  I cant remember if Miles was party to that information.   

Oooh and where is Sayid going to land?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lost : Via Domus ( the way home ) , ok this is how sad I am , ive just aquired a copy of the new Lost game , not played it yet and will report back on it , but was wondering is anyone else going to admit being as sad as I and are looking to get it when it comes out on friday


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope. Not that sad.

Although I did get a Deal or No Deal handheld game.  I don't watch the show, but the game was good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Although I did get a Deal or No Deal handheld game.  I don't watch the show, but the game was good.



oh dear , Ive got that on my phone and loves it 

mind you , re the lost game : i didnt buy it........


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 25, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> oh dear , Ive got that on my phone and loves it
> 
> mind you , re the lost game : i didnt buy it........



Is the Lost game any good?

I can't imagine a good boardgame version of Lost, but a RPG might work.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 25, 2008)

well its a video game on pc / xbox360 and ps3 ( maybe it should be in the other forum ) , you play another ( unknown ) survivor , who has to interact with all the characters from the show and various places ( ie the hatch , the black rock  in order to regain his memory ), it is set over 7 episodes each with its ' previously on lost ' and your character will have his own flashbacks. , also it is set between season 1 and 3 .It looks interesting but isnt intergral to the show and i doubt you will find anything about the show than you already know ( or not know )

i will put a full report in the software forum tommozza after ive given it a good bashing.......

and no i dont work for Ubisoft..


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 26, 2008)

i was very interested to see a game coming out but as I'm still halfway through Medal Of Honour from about 4 years ago it's probably a bit pointless


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 27, 2008)

i got the game, almost at the end now 

it's not very long


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2008)

re- the game , im really find it frustrating and not enjoying it as i said in the 'software forum' dont buy it , get it any other way


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2008)

I just came in to gloat about the fact that I will see the next episode before any of you


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2008)

when you see-ing it ?


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2008)

Tomorrow morning.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 27, 2008)

how come? (you're in America?)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2008)

even in America unless ur the press you wont see it til thursday evening and even us insomniac d/loaders have to wait til the early hours of friday morning.....

Hope you enjoy missfran


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in the UK. But in the meeeeedia.

I won't tell you what happens though


----------



## Augie March (Feb 27, 2008)

missfran said:


> I'm in the UK. But in the meeeeedia.
> 
> I won't tell you what happens though





It's a Desmond episode isn't it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep



Spoiler



in an interview the produces said its simalar to the  ' flashes before your eyes ' episode with a twist


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2008)

Augie March said:


> It's a Desmond episode isn't it?


I hope Porkpie is in it.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 27, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I hope Porkpie is in it.



Yeah man!


----------



## Structaural (Feb 27, 2008)

hfhfhfh


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 28, 2008)

So that how they been on the island for so long, and there hair is sholt still.
then again Porkpie wasn't a barber


----------



## Santino (Feb 28, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> So that how they been on the island for so long, and there hair is sholt still.
> then again Porkpie wasn't a barber


In the Porkpie-centred spin-off called, I think, _Frasier_, Porkpie won the lottery. Like Hurley!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 29, 2008)

oooooh, 


I've just seen tonight's episode (I live in the states) 

oooooooh. It was good. Don't quite know what to do with myself now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

:d


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

DLing now, can't wait


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

That deserved a 10/10 on the Lost forum.  The first time I have ever given one.

Truly great stuff. 

Why oh why didn't they just pack series 2 and 3 into one series and get on to this stuff.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

MAJOR MAJOR spoiler



Spoiler



I have it on 100% authority that Michael is the spy on the ship.

Probably who opened the door.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 29, 2008)

can't wait!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 29, 2008)

OMFG that was good 

I can't remember how many times I've watched lost and said to myself 'that was the best episode yet' but, well that was quite possibly the best episode yet


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> OMFG that was good
> 
> I can't remember how many times I've watched lost and said to myself 'that was the best episode yet' but, well that was quite possibly the best episode yet



I dunno, a lot of the time I watch it and think 'meh, that was just about the cliffhanger' but that was actually about what took place in the episode!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 29, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I dunno, a lot of the time I watch it and think 'meh, that was just about the cliffhanger' but that was actually about what took place in the episode!



That was a very clever cliffhanger for sure...

The whole concept was one of those things where I have to force myself not to try and follow the internal logic of it or my brain goes all funny, and that ending especially


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 29, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was a very clever cliffhanger for sure...
> 
> The whole concept was one of those things where I have to force myself not to try and follow the internal logic of it or my brain goes all funny, and that ending especially



Yeah.  Shades of Donnie Darko.

For me, that episode was television at its best. I hope all the future series of Lost are as streamlined as this with not too much filler.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't wait, I found this:

http://netload.in/dateic7cad7b72bff559dbf2a28e407290ab8/lost.s04e05.hdtv.xvid-2hd.avi.htm

(I'll have it in 39 minutes)


----------



## Structaural (Feb 29, 2008)

fuuuuck! wot an eppy!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Desmond he going to be a what ? end of S04Eo5  ( in book)

use spoiler please


----------



## baffled (Mar 1, 2008)

ignore me


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2008)

baffled said:


> ignore me


----------



## Superape (Mar 1, 2008)

Just when I thought I was getting somewhere they throw that episode at me.

~shakes fist~


----------



## baffled (Mar 1, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


>



As I edited my erroneous post quickly it now looks like I just posted "ignore me"


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 1, 2008)

What a headfuck !!!! 

Best ever ....! ( until next week I am sure )


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 1, 2008)

watched it when it was free! paitence is a virtue! 




lol


reading a book


----------



## mr_eko (Mar 2, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> Desmond he going to be a what ? end of S04Eo5  ( in book)



it said desmond will be my constant

have a look at http://lost.cubit.net/archives/2008/02/4x05-dans-journal.php


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I did pause screen but still what an  constant.

thanks mr_eko
 I did think you was dead 

-----
edit


> mr_eko
> according to Faraday a constant is an anchor that exists in both the past and the future


----------



## mr_eko (Mar 2, 2008)

according to Faraday a constant is an anchor that exists in both the past and the future


----------



## Augie March (Mar 2, 2008)

Bloody brilliant that was. 

I wonder if Desmond will get his memory back or remain 1996 Desmond now?

Also, did anyone else notice the flashbacks didn't have the usual flashback noise before they appeared?


----------



## Augie March (Mar 2, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> MAJOR MAJOR spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup.



Spoiler



I think he might be Kevin Johnson in the episode called Meet Kevin Johnson in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## al (Mar 2, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Bloody brilliant that was.
> 
> I wonder if Desmond will get his memory back or remain 1996 Desmond now?
> 
> Also, did anyone else notice the flashbacks didn't have the usual flashback noise before they appeared?




yeah - he got his memory back 'cause he remembered sayid's name...

also, they weren't strictly flashbacks as desmond was actually travelling in time

pay attention at the back!


----------



## Augie March (Mar 2, 2008)

al said:


> yeah - he got his memory back 'cause he remembered sayid's name...
> 
> also, they weren't strictly flashbacks as desmond was actually travelling in time
> 
> pay attention at the back!



Ah ok. Didn't notice that Sayid didn't tell him his name on the boat.

Were the flashback noises there in the other Desmond episode when he goes back?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 3, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> I did pause screen but still what an  constant.
> 
> thanks mr_eko
> I did think you was dead



The new character told Desmond to use Penny as a constant earlier in the episode.


----------



## madzone (Mar 3, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Ah ok. Didn't notice that Sayid didn't tell him his name on the boat.
> 
> Were the flashback noises there in the other Desmond episode when he goes back?


No, he only started time travelling as a side effect of the journey off the island


----------



## Augie March (Mar 3, 2008)

madzone said:


> No, he only started time travelling as a side effect of the journey off the island



But the same thing happened to him before. When he goes back and does the whole thing where he's gonna ask Penny to marry him and that scary old lady tells him he can't change the future.

Actually, is any of this strictly speaking time travel, he's not physically going back in time, only mentally. Also, didn't Farraday say you can't change the future too? If that's the case, did he know all along that he had already met Desmond? I wonder if he had any kind of reaction when he first met him a few episodes back. 

*head explodes


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2008)

well... I thought it was rubbish.

Faraday's time machine looked like something from doctor who (before ecclestone) and the whole time travel schtick is cliched, overworked and has holes in it bigger than the ones in heroes.

And how did sayid walk into that destroyed coms room, pick up a fisher price toy, a battery and some crocodile clips and suddenly desmond can phone london?


Urgh.  Rubbish.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 3, 2008)

tommers said:


> well... I thought it was rubbish.
> 
> Faraday's time machine looked like something from doctor who (before ecclestone) and the whole time travel schtick is cliched, overworked and has holes in it bigger than the ones in heroes.
> 
> ...



Miserable bastard 

I loved that episode. I thought it was fucking cracking actually. I far preferred it to the whiny shits still left on the island


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 3, 2008)

tommers said:


> well... I thought it was rubbish.
> 
> Faraday's time machine looked like something from doctor who (before ecclestone) and the whole time travel schtick is cliched, overworked and has holes in it bigger than the ones in heroes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Quantum leap. Only leaping inside their own bodies and not other people's. 

So 'the answers' we've all been waiting for is that the island is some giant time travel experiment. Is that it? 
Not to impressed if so. 

Especially as the dharma experiment seemed to start earlier than that guy messing with his mouse


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2008)

I liked the little reference to the Black Rock and the first mate's log owned by Hanso.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 3, 2008)

> fisher price toy


 lol that type of hand set is in more if not all 
com rooms. 

Sayid was a torture & commission in Gulf War.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah how dare the make stuff up that's not real then show it to me for some kind of entertainment... or something !!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 6, 2008)

Ooh, can't wait. 3 more hours!

Or 2 if you count watching the repeat of last week's episode. 



This is pathetic, I really have been waiting all week for this


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2008)

Lost.4x06.The_Other_Woman.PROPER.HDTV_XviD-FoV


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah how dare the make stuff up that's not real then show it to me for some kind of entertainment... or something !!!!



yeah.  I've watched 4 series of lost cos I can't deal with people making stuff up.

you go, sherlock.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2008)

Bit of a let down after last weeks to be honest...


----------



## tommers (Mar 7, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Bit of a let down after last weeks to be honest...




is there any time travel or big plastic "space things"?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2008)

nah, just loads of flashbacks and a video tape with Jim from neighbours on it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 7, 2008)

Still decent episode.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 8, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> nah, just loads of flashbacks and a video tape with Jim from neighbours on it.



It bloody is isn't it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 8, 2008)

It's going to be one giant copout if Jim turns out to be the evil arch villain of all Lost.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's going to be one giant copout if Jim turns out to be the evil arch villain of all Lost.



Ben's talking shit, there's bound to be a bigger baddie than Penny's Dad 

I reckon it's Rupert Murdoch.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 9, 2008)

Had a feeling this'd be the inevitable 'comedown' episode after last week's cracker. Still, looks like Michael wikll be back nextb week judging from the trailer for it.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 13, 2008)

Judging that this week's episode is a Sun and Jin episode I'm thinking that...



Spoiler



...they'll be revealed as the final 2 of the Oceanic 6.


----------



## innit (Mar 13, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Judging that this week's episode is a Sun and Jin episode I'm thinking that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



according to the lost forum  they've already been revealed as 2 of the 6 - in the last episode of s3, in the first flashforward (which at the time we thought was a flashback), they are on the plane with Jack.

If anyone wants to check this on DVD I'd be interested to know if it's true - my mother in law's got our s3 box set!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 13, 2008)

ooh ive got that ep on demand will check it out


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2008)

That was so sad


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 14, 2008)

not a bad ep but losing memoentum quickly 

but do we really know who the oceanic 6 are ??


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 14, 2008)

It was the penultimate one wasn't it?

I'd better get downloading


----------



## Structaural (Mar 14, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was so sad



Wasn't it? 



Spoiler



so the two flashbacks must have been from different times - in fact wasn't Jin's a flashback as he'd only been married for 2 months?


----------



## Augie March (Mar 16, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. And I'm guessing he actually is dead dead in the future and not just one of the pretend dead either. 

Pretty good episode, had the twist figured out about halfway through. Now we've only got one episode left til another break (due to the WGA strike), the Michael/Kevin Johnson one next week.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2008)

Spoiler



sun was a flash forward whilst jin had a flashback


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm finding Season Four rather disappointing. I watched the box set of Season Three just previously; perhaps I was spoiled by guzzling _Lost_ on disc uninterrupted by ads or intervals of time. Or is Season Four simply inferior?


----------



## innit (Mar 17, 2008)

Aww, it was sad.  Predictable, but sad.

I think Season 4 is aces, although possibly do prefer watching loads at once rather than week by week.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2008)

Just stuck on the last one.  Gutted this series is finishing.  Was the best so far.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2008)

It hasn't finished yet. It's off 'til the end of April, then there's 5 more episodes this season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh right.  Cheers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 21, 2008)

That was good.

Glad there are still 5 more even if we have to wait til next month.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lost won't stop at eight episodes

still at 85%


----------



## Augie March (Mar 21, 2008)

Another great episode and I'm glad Michael is back. 



Spoiler



I'm loving the shifting tone of Ben's actions. One moment you're thinking he actually could be a good guy, then he goes and orders (I'm guessing) the death of his foster daughters boyfriend and her mum! 

Also, anyone else think  the reason Michael can't kill himself is because of something he does in the future, has an effect on the past and the timeline is 'course correcting' and stopping him from killing himself, so that he doesn't change things in the present. He could end up like Desmond and jumping into past versions of himself where he ends up responsible for affecting what happens in the future.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Spoiler



Above I think it cos he live on the island that why he can't xxxxxxxxxxx self


----------



## Sunray (Mar 24, 2008)

If you look back a few episodes, you will see Sawyer reading the 'Invention of Morel'.  If you read it,  you will see that some bits of Lost are stolen directly from that book.  These include the underground bunker they found.

Interesting (short) story to boot.


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 25, 2008)

Episode 9...

Yet another WTF? Episode... good'un though!


----------



## Structaural (Apr 25, 2008)

dogmatique said:


> Episode 9...
> 
> Yet another WTF? Episode... good'un though!



what, where? *looks around*


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 25, 2008)

All kinds of freaky stuff happens...


----------



## Structaural (Apr 25, 2008)

found it on megashare - downloaded in 6 minutes (I'll PM the link if anyone wants it)


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2008)

Freaky stuff is why I watch Lost.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 25, 2008)

Watching now! (no work at the mo')


----------



## Structaural (Apr 25, 2008)

Shit, gotta have a rest and I'm only up to the titles. When does Heroes resume then?


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 25, 2008)

Structaural said:


> found it on megashare - downloaded in 6 minutes (I'll PM the link if anyone wants it)



Yes please


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2008)

Ooh - forgot about this.   time to download...


----------



## Structaural (Apr 25, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Yes please



on it's way...


----------



## Structaural (Apr 25, 2008)

What.the.fuck! not even at the end yet!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2008)

another wikkid ep and loads of wtf abound


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 25, 2008)

Structaural said:


> What.the.fuck! not even at the end yet!



I just skimmed through to to the middle to check it was all ok and thought wtf 

Thanks for the link. We'll enjoy watching it sometime on Sunday...if I can make myself wait


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2008)

WOW!  Top stuff.

Who's side are you on?


----------



## alef (Apr 25, 2008)

Ben has certainly become the most interesting character (Jack and Kate need to disappear off and become underwear models). The Widmore plot line is a bit dull but after so many slow episodes in the previous seasons Lost now feels too fast. I get the feeling they're going to explain everything, which I can't ever see working, it's the nonsense and mystery that keep it engaging.


----------



## alef (Apr 25, 2008)

Sunray said:


> WOW!  Top stuff.
> 
> Who's side are you on?



However mad/clueless he might be, I've always got to side with Lock.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2008)

alef said:


> Ben has certainly become the most interesting character (Jack and Kate need to disappear off and become underwear models). The Widmore plot line is a bit dull but after so many slow episodes in the previous seasons Lost now feels too fast. I get the feeling they're going to explain everything, which I can't ever see working, it's the nonsense and mystery that keep it engaging.



Still another 40 or so episodes left....


----------



## alef (Apr 25, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Still another 40 or so episodes left....



Hmm, yes, hard to imagine how they're going to fill that but then that's always been the main point of Lost I suppose.

So, whose side are you on?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Still another 40 or so episodes left....



39 by my count.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 26, 2008)

dogmatique said:


> 39 by my count.



It's 37 

Unless this seasons 2 hour finale only counts as 1 episode. Then that makes 36


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2008)

alef said:


> Hmm, yes, hard to imagine how they're going to fill that but then that's always been the main point of Lost I suppose.
> 
> So, whose side are you on?



They have to give stuff up or its stupid!!



Spoiler: Undecided



The issue people must not forget is that Ben is a mass murderer.  He killed everyone on the Island including his dad with poisonous gas.

He seems intent on killing lots of people for a reason that we don't really know yet and he seems to be an immense manipulator. His overall intentions are unknown.  I expect that they will not be released till the final episode.  Losing his daughter like that, makes you want to side with him but I think I'm on the fence at the moment.

The little smile when he gets his way....


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2008)

Have only just realized that list has somehow fallen off my Sky Plus planner and I've missed weeks of it. Shit. 

Guess I'll have to get the Dvd and watch that when I have time.


----------



## madamv (Apr 26, 2008)

When is it back on Sky then?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Have only just realized that list has somehow fallen off my Sky Plus planner and I've missed weeks of it. Shit.
> 
> Guess I'll have to get the Dvd and watch that when I have time.



It's been off air for weeks - I doubt you've missed owt...

Plus if you're a Sky customer you can watch episodes on their website.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 26, 2008)

When's it back?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Apr 26, 2008)

I believe they're re-showing Series 4 again back-to-back over weekend of May 10th/11th on Sky 1, followed by new episode on the Sunday night at 9pm. The ad says the re-run has got new added clues etc but I haven't seen the ad myself yet.


----------



## madamv (Apr 26, 2008)

oooh ta


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Apr 30, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> I believe they're re-showing Series 4 again back-to-back over weekend of May 10th/11th on Sky 1, followed by new episode on the Sunday night at 9pm.



according to my Sky + planner it's back THIS weekend!


----------



## Yoj (Apr 30, 2008)

I have already downloaded and watched episode 9 of the 4th series. I assume episode 10 will be available on friday!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 2, 2008)

episode 10 came out at 4.am this morning ;-)


but wtf is going on now ???

im getting really confused now hmm


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 3, 2008)

Not one of the better ones.
Any Jack / Kate episode now turns into 40 minutes of sopping .......!


Thank God for evil mastermind Ben !


----------



## dlx1 (May 3, 2008)

were Structaural with the FASSSSSSSSSST url


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2008)

Yes, mediocre episode I thought.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2008)

That was a load of crap 

The worst part is we've seen Jack and Kate in the future now so we can't even hope they both die horribly and let the interesting characters take over


----------



## bi0boy (May 3, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was a load of crap
> 
> The worst part is we've seen Jack and Kate in the future now so we can't even hope they both die horribly and let the interesting characters take over



Ah but maybe they did die horribly and were dead like what Hurly said.

Or maybe they will die horribly but it will turn out not to have actually happened.


----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2008)

Spoiler: Question ? 



Jack son the blond boy, Is Julet the mother ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> Spoiler: Question ?
> 
> 
> 
> Jack son the blond boy, Is Julet the mother ?





Spoiler: answer



That kid is Claire's son Aaron, who Kate seems to have adopted as her own


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 4, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> Spoiler: Question ?
> 
> 
> 
> Jack son the blond boy, Is Julet the mother ?



http://www.lostpedia.com/wiki/Aaron


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2008)

Spoiler: just remembered something



Claire is actually Jack's half-sister so I guess that makes Jack Aaron's uncle.


----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2008)

Spoiler: :cool: 



cool so that links up with Claire missing in last ep  



> Claire is actually Jack's half-sister


 don't remember this



ta


----------



## Structaural (May 5, 2008)

Spoiler: get it here



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LNB9VKH


----------



## madamv (May 5, 2008)

I enjoyed last nights re-opener.  Ben is a really interesting character.  

So I guess that the ship is quite some time behind them, if the doc was alright to them.


----------



## Augie March (May 8, 2008)

Episode 10 - pretty disappointing...



Spoiler



The most annoying part was that everytime Christian Shepard turned up, we never got to hear him say anything! The whole appendix thing was rubbish too, we know Jack survives, so where's the tension? Oh and I hope to god that the love triangle between Juliet, Kate and Jack is finished now. They need to kill Juliet off soon, the character has lost any purpose whatsoever.



Still, only three episodes left now, so I'm hoping that this episode was the filler before the storm.


----------



## Structaural (May 8, 2008)

I'm downloading ep 11 

(shame it didn't finish till 5am)


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2008)

..............................................


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2008)

I really hope the new episode isn't as crap as last week's one. I really hope it involves Juliet getting killed in the face as well; that stupid wonky smile of hers makes me want to throw my telly out the window


----------



## dlx1 (May 9, 2008)

I just see some screen shot 

Ben, Lock, Hurly if all 3 are in this ep it got to be


----------



## fishfinger (May 9, 2008)

It's a _lot_ better than last weeks episode


----------



## Structaural (May 9, 2008)

I've d/l it but I'm gonna resist watching it till I get home tonight and can watch it with my woman on my spanky new telly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 9, 2008)

indeed its a a great episode , however even more WTF ????

the last thing said especially!!!


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 9, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> I really hope the new episode isn't as crap as last week's one. I really hope it involves Juliet getting killed in the face as well; that stupid wonky smile of hers makes me want to throw my telly out the window



Not to worry !!! It's ace ! 

Loved the last minute ....very sweet !


----------



## Augie March (May 10, 2008)

Brilliant episode. Can't wait for the two part finale now.


----------



## joustmaster (May 10, 2008)

they've got a lot of explaining to do now


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 10, 2008)

joustmaster said:


> they've got a lot of explaining to do now


Haven't they always?


----------



## Yoj (May 12, 2008)

episode 11 was great! although it does make u scratch your head even more about what the hell is going on! ha ha

yeah someone please kill off Julliett. Her smile makes me cringe! argh!


----------



## dogmatique (May 16, 2008)

Episode 12... Outstanding!

It's all coming together for the season finale double episode, which frustratingly doesn't air for TWO WEEKS! Dammit.  There's going to be some serious shocks apparently - bigger than Lost's usual shockers that is...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2008)

hmm d/loaded it before work but didnt manage to burn it to disk before i left


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2008)

oooooh , sets the proper finale up nicely


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 17, 2008)

dogmatique said:


> Episode 12... Outstanding!
> 
> It's all coming together for the season finale double episode, which frustratingly doesn't air for TWO WEEKS! Dammit.  There's going to be some serious shocks apparently - bigger than Lost's usual shockers that is...



aprrently the sky turns purple again sometime in the finale (like at the end of season 2) and the numbers(4 8 15 16 23 42) play a part too... or so i heard


----------



## Structaural (May 17, 2008)

MdmAmDma said:


> aprrently the sky turns purple again sometime in the finale (like at the end of season 2) and the numbers(4 8 15 16 23 42) play a part too... or so i heard



Shut up.


----------



## Yoj (May 19, 2008)

Episode 12 was brilliant too! I cant wait for the end of series, but then another whole year until more :-(.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2008)

so this time tomorrow it will be out and we have another 8 months of non - lostness....


any predictions ?


----------



## Sadken (May 29, 2008)

Is the one being torrented tomorrow the 2 hour end of season mega finale?


----------



## Structaural (May 29, 2008)

yes, yes yes!


----------



## Sadken (May 29, 2008)

Holy shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2008)

it was really a 3 part finale , but split over 2 weeks , so it might just be worth watching all 3 back to


----------



## dogmatique (May 30, 2008)

Only a few hours to go...

I'm thinking this could be the best finale so far...

(Don't remind me that I said that tomorrow though )


----------



## fishfinger (May 30, 2008)

The frozen donkey wheel


----------



## Structaural (May 30, 2008)

Anyone downloading/watching?


----------



## dogmatique (May 30, 2008)

Just about to start watching in HD any second...

See you in 84 minutes...


----------



## snadge (May 30, 2008)

dogmatique said:


> Just about to start watching in HD any second...
> 
> See you in 84 minutes...



E13?, according to website there is no lost this week, double next week..


----------



## Structaural (May 30, 2008)

I just downloaded it from Rapidshare - but I have to resist and watch it tonight with my gf on the big telly. It's two hours!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2008)

snadge said:


> E13?, according to website there is no lost this week, double next week..



It was last week there was none.  I'm downloading 13-14 now.


----------



## snadge (May 30, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It was last week there was none.  I'm downloading 13-14 now.



I can't find it any where, boo hoo, any chance of a pm?


----------



## fishfinger (May 30, 2008)

snadge said:


> E13?, according to website there is no lost this week, double next week..



I watched it this morning


----------



## Structaural (May 30, 2008)

snadge said:


> I can't find it any where, boo hoo, any chance of a pm?



It must be on piratebay or mininova by now


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2008)

its on usenet , got it at 7am but in work and cant watch it yet


----------



## dogmatique (May 30, 2008)

That was excellent.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2008)

snadge said:


> I can't find it any where, boo hoo, any chance of a pm?


http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=lost


----------



## ghost77uk (May 30, 2008)

Download should complete in t-minus 19mins & 36seconds


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2008)

oooh that was a bit good / weird


----------



## Structaural (May 30, 2008)

I couldn't wait. Superb. I love this show.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2008)

Damn, should have guessed that from the names.


----------



## electroplated (May 30, 2008)

i really really enjoyed that!


----------



## mr_eko (May 30, 2008)

yeah excellent episode  but seven more months to go season 5


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## dlx1 (May 31, 2008)

Spoiler: Question?



Why couldn't Sayid get off hellacopter and help Desmond shurey they both could work out the bomb.





> Damn, should have guessed that from the names.


* was think no no please don't be him  
 ben turned up

going to watch again


----------



## snadge (May 31, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> Spoiler: Question?
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't Sayid get off hellacopter and help Desmond shurey they both could work out the bomb.



I thought that as well but




Spoiler: Question?



It was in the later stages of unpredictability and Sayid knew this alongside Desmond, get the fuck away.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 1, 2008)

Aaaagh! Every year, every damn year I say this will be my last and then they hook me with the bloody finale


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

Great episode(s)! 

Although the build-up to who was in the coffin was a bit lame, surely everyone knew!?


----------



## Yoj (Jun 2, 2008)

I kinda knew but wasn't 100% who it was! only 2 seasons 2 go, it's come a long way from what it was at the beginning! been watching series 1 on e4 lately. sawyer's hair has grown a hell of a lot in about 120 days!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought this was going to be the last series but obviously not. 

Soo how come some of the wierdness happens is explained but we are still missing the why and the ultimate intelegence dictating behind the greater plan (whatever the he'll that might be). 

Plus what has time control have to do with healing people and the dead?

Still way too many unexplained loose ends for me.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 2, 2008)

That was fucking brilliant I thought.  Really think the entire series could've ended with those episodes, there actually seemed to me to be an inordinate amount of things explained for a Lost episode.  Not sure where they can go with the next season really.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 2, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Great episode(s)!
> 
> Although the build-up to who was in the coffin was a bit lame, surely everyone knew!?



Even I got that and I never get anything.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Even I got that and I never get anything.



I was disapponted by who it was as they've lost lots of very interesting potential plot developments for the sake of a shock which was no shock.

Imagine him twisted into how his predessor was or even worse a really deranged power crazed religious tyrant or something.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jun 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> That was fucking brilliant I thought.  Really think the entire series could've ended with those episodes, there actually seemed to me to be an inordinate amount of things explained for a Lost episode.  Not sure where they can go with the next season really.




the reason we are getting more answers explained is because there is a set end date to the series as a whole, season 5 will air in 2009 and season 6 (the last one) in 2010. The producers said now that they know when the show will end they dont have to keep 'stalling' because before they didnt know if they had to stretch it out over 6 or say 12 seasons


----------



## Sadken (Jun 2, 2008)

Marius said:


> I was disapponted by who it was as they've lost lots of very interesting potential plot developments for the sake of a shock which was no shock.
> 
> Imagine him twisted into how his predessor was or even worse a really deranged power crazed religious tyrant or something.



Yeah, I was thinking he would go all Colonel Kurtz-y.  It was all set up for it!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 2, 2008)

MdmAmDma said:


> the reason we are getting more answers explained is because there is a set end date to the series as a whole, season 5 will air in 2009 and season 6 (the last one) in 2010. The producers said now that they know when the show will end they dont have to keep 'stalling' because before they didnt know if they had to stretch it out over 6 or say 12 seasons



Makes for a much more satisfying show I think


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2008)

Spoiler: boom



So, Jin was on the boat. But in flash forwards, when Sun was having her baby Jin was wandering around a la sliding doors. She obviously still believed him to be dead, but he clearly wasn't.  And, wasn't he working for her dad again? So, without knowing how he got home safe and sound, I'm presuming her dad hired Jin to get back at her for going head-to-head with him over the company somehow? Very peculiar.


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Spoiler: boom
> 
> 
> 
> So, Jin was on the boat. But in flash forwards, when Sun was having her baby Jin was wandering around a la sliding doors. She obviously still believed him to be dead, but he clearly wasn't.  And, wasn't he working for her dad again? So, without knowing how he got home safe and sound, I'm presuming her dad hired Jin to get back at her for going head-to-head with him over the company somehow? Very peculiar.


No, that was a trick played on us: Jin's story in that episode was a flashback.


----------



## madamv (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, cause Sun and Hugo visited Jins grave didnt they?

Great end episode.  Lots of questions, but I dont know if I would completely understand the answers anyway 

What the fuck is Charles Widmores role in the whole thing - really?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 2, 2008)

madamv said:


> What the fuck is Charles Widmores role in the whole thing - really?


 
The creators have said that he will become pivotal in the next series.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 3, 2008)

Spoiler: really good theory






Spoiler: no really






Spoiler: it's very persuasive






Spoiler: okay then...



Time Loop Theory website


----------



## Santino (Jun 3, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Spoiler: really good theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the utterly bonkers dark matter moon theory.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 3, 2008)

madamv said:


> What the fuck is Charles Widmores role in the whole thing - really?



I found myself asking the same thing


----------



## Structaural (Jun 3, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I really like the utterly bonkers dark matter moon theory.



*goes to look*  looks promising - the logo of the orchid looks like a singularity



Spoiler: widmore could be



the captain of the Black Rock


----------



## snadge (Jun 3, 2008)

Structaural said:


> Spoiler: really good theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No chance, that comes across as a mish mass of an overactive imagination.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think whidmore and albert are throwbacks to the black rock, original crew members, as to the time machine if the "wheel/time machine" etc was built first in the 60's, why on earth is it covered in ancient hieroglyphs



also 




> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The casimir effect described could be used to stabalise wormholes,


----------



## Structaural (Jun 3, 2008)

snadge said:


> No chance, that comes across as a mish mass of an overactive imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> also





Spoiler: more discussion



Yeah I liked it last night (stoned), but I prefer the wormhole/exotic theory today, though some parts seemed true. 
The writers ruled out time travelling and spaceships in some podcast... but Ben definitely seemed to go forward in time, it's probably an illusion of time travel as Halliwax suggests...more a time distortion...


----------



## Structaural (Jun 3, 2008)

Seen this, it ran as an advert in the states while Lost was broadcast?:

http://www.octagonglobalrecruiting.com/


----------



## madamv (Jun 3, 2008)

*shakes head*

Lost does my head in.

I cant cope


----------



## Sunray (Jun 4, 2008)

*Sits down and watches finale*

NO!

Fucking hell.  Well I did suggest that when the end of the last finale but _eh?_

Ben is a great character.  He's a more evil successful version of Doctor Zachary Smith in Lost in Space.


----------



## mr_eko (Jun 4, 2008)

Marius said:


> I was disapponted by who it was as they've lost lots of very interesting potential plot developments for the sake of a shock which was no shock.
> 
> Imagine him twisted into how his predessor was or even worse a really deranged power crazed religious tyrant or something.





Spoiler: more to come



i'm fairly certain that they are going explain exactly how Locke came to be in the coffin so no plot developments have been lost.  According to the timeline at  http://lostpedia.com/wiki/Timeline Locke was in the funeral parlour in September 2007 or later.  Jack and co crashed into the sea on December 30, 2004.  So there is plenty of time to for Locke to become deranged


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2008)

Spoiler: thinking about it



With the time shift n all that i guess there is nothing stopping them from having Locke still alive when they get back to the island. The locke dead in the parlour being a later version of him. I know you are saying that even if they don't do that they can have flashbacks n stuff but i'd have rather Jack and Kate go head to head with a living mad n bad Locke as plot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 4, 2008)

Marius said:


> Spoiler: thinking about it
> 
> 
> 
> With the time shift n all that i guess there is nothing stopping them from having Locke still alive when they get back to the island. The locke dead in the parlour being a later version of him. I know you are saying that even if they don't do that they can have flashbacks n stuff but i'd have rather Jack and Kate go head to head with a living mad n bad Locke as plot.



Who knows. They've been quite good at avoiding Deus Ex Machina stuff up to now, dead people (apart from Jack's dad, Mikhail and people in various visions) have tended to stay dead and so much the better. Of course we've seen nothing of what happens to those on the island after it was moved, so there's still plenty of 'splaining to do about what happens there while Jack and co are back in the real world...


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think you have used the phrase Deus Ex Machina in the right context there.

The phrase refers to saving the hero from an impossible situation that they can't rescue themselves from through the sudden appearance of an external agency. In my senario no one is saved, they just haven't died yet and still will.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 4, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who knows. They've been quite good at avoiding Deus Ex Machina stuff up to now, dead people (apart from Jack's dad, Mikhail and people in various visions) have tended to stay dead and so much the better. Of course we've seen nothing of what happens to those on the island after it was moved, so there's still plenty of 'splaining to do about what happens there while Jack and co are back in the real world...



One of the early episodes was called Deus Ex Machina so hopefully they're aware of not relying on it.

http://lostpedia.com/wiki/Deus_Ex_Machina

Regarding Locke, dead people seem to do alright when taken to the island...

Damn, I've been reading Lost theories for two days now, it would be good for conspiracy theorists to do so and realise how easy it is to create a plausible narrative with limited information.


----------

